# Navarre Beach 3-15-10



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I hit the surf this AM around 5:45. Found a nicewash with a point to the west that cut the current down. The water nearshore was pretty murky. but it did clean up 150~175 yds out. I managed 4 whiting before 8:30. There were lot of gulls and pelicans diving on bait around the color change. Around 10 or so I hooked a nice bull red. A family from Iowa was there to watch me fight and land it. Thefather, Brad, wanted to pose with the fish before I released her.










I snapped this pic on my cellof Brad with my red(estimated low 20's). Shortly thereafter I caught two more whiting and called it a morning. By thetime I left the surf had calmed down quite a bit so hopefully the water will clear up in a few days. All fish caught on fresh peeled shrimp. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice report! Gotta love fighting those reds in the surf!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you got out and Got a Few!! Thanks for the Report,Sounds like a Good Day!!! on the water!!


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice!!

Good to hear a success story. I bet 'ol Brad will not look at those stream trout the same way when he goes back home. Did he get a copy of the pic? I'd love to hear the story when he shows it off at his work!


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice red sucky winds though


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

His daughter did snap a couple pics with the family camera. I bet that makes a good vacation story back in Iowa.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great report! Sounds like a fun trip for all that day. The wind was a factor the morning I went, but hopefully the wind lets up like you said and the water can clear up some. How were the Whiting? Bet they cooked up good too!

Tight Lines!


----------

